

Zlio.com is Closing Its Doors - _Mark
http://phezz.blogspot.com/2011/08/zlio-is-closing-its-doors.html

======
_Mark
Official French Version : [http://fr.blog-zlio.com/2011/08/17/fermeture-du-
service-zlio...](http://fr.blog-zlio.com/2011/08/17/fermeture-du-service-
zlio/)

No sign of the English one, only the email so far.

